# Platy and Cloud Minnow food dilemma!



## Jodiccea (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi all!

new to fish keeping, quick rundown is that I have 3x platies, 3x white cloud and 3 gold cloud minnows (and a cherry shrimp) in a 24litre tank, all Am/Ni/ni/ph levels are correct and fish are happy. Until I switched their food on advice from an experienced aquarist. 
I had used LoveFish temperate food and the tank stayed clean, fish healthy. But I was basically told it was sawdust and to give them Tetramin pro energy crisps instead. The tank is now filthy (I clean and partial water change every week as it’s a small tank- it’s been two days on new food) and they’re not eating the food. Should I stick with the temperate flakes, or can you recommend another more suitable brand? Many thanks in advance if you got this far!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How long have you had the tank set up? If it's a fairly new setup and it's looking dirty (brown on the glass), it could just be diatoms - a normal part of the cycle.

Saying that, your tank is much too small for those fish and you're likely to end up with problems down the line. Please look into upgrading to at least 60L.

Food-wise, I feed a mixture of Promin and Vitalis in both my temperate and tropical tanks, and it goes down well. Both brands are fairly high protein so less waste. Alternate with defrosted frozen food (half a cube of frozen bloodworm, daphnia, brine shrimp etc) once or twice a week, and a "starve day" once a week. Also, ensure you're not overfeeding - s small pinch, once daily, is sufficient.


----------



## Jodiccea (Nov 16, 2019)

NaomiM said:


> How long have you had the tank set up? If it's a fairly new setup and it's looking dirty (brown on the glass), it could just be diatoms - a normal part of the cycle.
> 
> Saying that, your tank is much too small for those fish and you're likely to end up with problems down the line. Please look into upgrading to at least 60L.
> 
> Food-wise, I feed a mixture of Promin and Vitalis in both my temperate and tropical tanks, and it goes down well. Both brands are fairly high protein so less waste. Alternate with defrosted frozen food (half a cube of frozen bloodworm, daphnia, brine shrimp etc) once or twice a week, and a "starve day" once a week. Also, ensure you're not overfeeding - s small pinch, once daily, is sufficient.


hi Naomi, apologies for the lack of reply, and Thankyou for your comment!

I'm well aware now that the tank is too small and am planning an upgrade in the new year, just trying to find a tank that fits our space. 
The tank is fully cycled, and we've done a few starvation days so they're eating better. it has become apparent that my partner feeds far more food than I do ‍♀ so that's been remedied. I think the main problem now is the size of the tank and the filter so next stop new tank! Thanks again for your reply much appreciated


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Reading over my previous reply, it reads as a bit abrupt, so I do apologise! Thanks for taking it on board regardless  Hopefully the reduction in food and a tank/filter upgrade will solve the problem!


----------



## Jodiccea (Nov 16, 2019)

NaomiM said:


> Reading over my previous reply, it reads as a bit abrupt, so I do apologise! Thanks for taking it on board regardless  Hopefully the reduction in food and a tank/filter upgrade will solve the problem!


Didn't take it as abrupt so no need to apologise  definitely learning as I go but very much enjoying keeping fish!


----------

